# Es tut sich was



## locationmaster (15. Februar 2005)

Hallo Bergwerker
Ich habe heute einen Anruf der Firma Götz erhalten die Fragen zu meiner
Farb-/Decorwahl hatten.
Es wurde mir bestaetigt das mein Rahmen morgen gepulvert wird   
Das heisst im Klartext das ich mein Mercury-SL wohl im Laufe der naechsten
Woche in Empfang nehmen kann (freuden-  )
Es geschehen noch Zeichen und Wunder, doch will ich den Tag nicht vor dem Abend loben.  
Ich werde weiter berichten.


----------



## XC_Freund (15. Februar 2005)

Hey,
kannst du nicht warten?
Die Woche kommt mein Pornobomber und den will ich dann auch zeigen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cypres (15. Februar 2005)

Lt. meiner Info lagern beim Lackierer seit geraumer Zeit mehrere hundert Rahman. Alle schon gepulvert.
Es ist nur die Frage, ob er diese auch an Bergwerk ausliefert.


----------



## Nomercy (15. Februar 2005)

locationmaster schrieb:
			
		

> ... heisst im Klartext das ich mein Mercury-SL wohl im Laufe der naechsten Woche in Empfang nehmen kann ...



Ja was denn?
Hat jetzt der Pulverer den Vertrieb übernommen?
Gruß, Nomercy


----------



## Fettkloß (15. Februar 2005)

> Hat jetzt der Pulverer den Vertrieb übernommen?


      

man weis bei der firma ja nie soooo genau


----------



## Nomercy (15. Februar 2005)

Ach ja, eh' ich's vergesse mitzuteilen: mein Pfadfinder wäre jetzt auch fertig.
Gruß, Nomercy


----------



## Fettkloß (15. Februar 2005)

Neiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnn , man glaubts ja nicht !!! alle bikes fertig !!! da läuft was total falsch bei bergwerk !!!!


----------



## Gearshifter (15. Februar 2005)

Wow-hilfe mann das merk ich erst jetzt,

auf der Hompage von Götz Pulverbeschichtungen & Farbtechnik haben sie die Direktvertriebshompage von Bergwerk upgeloaded. Mann mann ist das fätt...dann leg ich mir jetzt gleich noch ne Magura  Marta in den Warenkorb zu meinem neonschwarzen Mercury SL, dann noch ne Rock Shox SID Replica, ne Sturmklingel dazu und den original Bergwerk Gepäcktrager "Packs Drauf" für die Aktentasche. Funktioniert wunderbar, sogar der Lieferstatus wird angezeigt, die Ampel zeigt grün-toll!
              

*rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr* schön wärs-hey ihr BW-Insider, bekommt ihr von Bergwerk selbst über die Hotline keine Infos bezüglich des Internetauftritts?


----------



## maaatin (15. Februar 2005)

cypres schrieb:
			
		

> Lt. meiner Info lagern beim Lackierer seit geraumer Zeit mehrere hundert Rahman. Alle schon gepulvert.
> Es ist nur die Frage, ob er diese auch an Bergwerk ausliefert.



Die AGBs von Bergwerk vom Dezember 04 sind einigermaßen professionell. Mal sehen, wie es mit denen des Lackierers steht....


----------



## locationmaster (15. Februar 2005)

@gangschalter

ich will mein bike und keine homepage   
bestellen kann man doch auch so - oder ist das ohne
anleitung zu schwer


----------



## Nomercy (15. Februar 2005)

Es wird immer toller.
Also, folgendermaßen läufts: Ihr ordert, wartet ein paar mOnate und - wichtig - storniert dann. Schon liegt die Fuhre 'ne Woche [email protected] unter'm Briefkasten. Wie findet man das?
Gruß, Nomercy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daif (15. Februar 2005)

den Gepäckträger "Packs drauf" aaaaaaaaahahahahaha, ******** ich habn lachkrampf......     

lieber n Boxsack mit BW Logo drauf!!
Name: Hau drauf

oder die Klobrille
Name: ...kann sich jeder denken


ich glaub ich kauf als nächstes n Canyon, da wartet man genauso lange aber der Preis kann wenigstens nicht mehr sinken, da er schon unten ist


----------



## XC_Freund (15. Februar 2005)

Also, die Buben von Bergwerk mußten meinen Rahmen (ich nehme an auch ein paar andere) persönlich    beim Pulverer abholen. Das haben sie letzte Woche gemacht. War bestimmt eine lustige Männerrunde, mit allem was dazugehört.  
Ich war ja schön sehr down, aber jetzt sabber, sabber, sabber.
Bergwerk lebt wieder!!!


----------



## Brägel (15. Februar 2005)

XC_Freund schrieb:
			
		

> Also, die Buben von Bergwerk mußten meinen Rahmen (ich nehme an auch ein paar andere) persönlich    beim Pulverer abholen. Das haben sie letzte Woche gemacht. War bestimmt eine lustige Männerrunde, mit allem was dazugehört.
> Ich war ja schön sehr down, aber jetzt sabber, sabber, sabber.
> Bergwerk lebt wieder!!!



naja, immerhin leben sie nicht genug um auf Reklamationen zu antworten ...


----------



## XC_Freund (15. Februar 2005)

Dafür muß man doch Verständnis haben, oder?


----------

